# Best minerals??



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

I ran out of Manna Pro goat minerals and have been trying to search for a new mineral. Has anybody used this mineral?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Purina Goat Mineral is okay. They used to have WAY too much salt, they have lowered it a bit but it is still a bit high. They upped the copper and the form so it is better absorbed. The zinc to copper ratio is quite off so you may experience zinc deficiencies. Overall it’s not great. I would recommend Sweetlix Meat Maker Mineral very highly, Purina Wind Rain and Storm Cattle Mineral is fairly beloved on the forum but I only really have negative things to say about it - but it’s okay in the meantime. Kalmbach Feeds Goat Mineral is good though a bit high in zinc, which is good if you experience zinc deficiency.

There is no “best mineral.” It’s based on your needs. If you have copper issues, there’s certain ones I’d recommend, if you have selenium or zinc issues - same thing.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Purina Goat Mineral is okay. They used to have WAY too much salt, they have lowered it a bit but it is still a bit high. They upped the copper and the form so it is better absorbed. The zinc to copper ratio is quite off so you may experience zinc deficiencies. Overall it's not great. I would recommend Sweetlix Meat Maker Mineral very highly, Purina Wind Rain and Storm Cattle Mineral is fairly beloved on the forum but I only really have negative things to say about it - but it's okay in the meantime. Kalmbach Feeds Goat Mineral is good though a bit high in zinc, which is good if you experience zinc deficiency.
> 
> There is no "best mineral." It's based on your needs. If you have copper issues, there's certain ones I'd recommend, if you have selenium or zinc issues - same thing.


Okay, I wanted to get the Sweetlix but the shipping is almost more than the actual price. Is it at any feed stores?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I’m not sure but I’d definitely ask around, I’m sure they could order in bulk for you!


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I'm not sure but I'd definitely ask around, I'm sure they could order in bulk for you!


Is this it?

https://www.cheshirehorse.com/sweet...2RBONliWoIAH99-TGCo-oeAHEaaYc3CxoCgPgQAvD_BwE


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, that is it.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I personally LOVE DuraFerm Goat Concept Aid. We drive 45 minutes to a dealer. The goats love it, and I have noticed a huge difference!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Not enough selenium (dangerously low, like Manna Pro) and not enough zinc in DuraFerm. It's not awful but I would expect deficiencies. https://biozymebackoffice.com/public/pdfs/pds/1375


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Not enough selenium (dangerously low, like Manna Pro) and not enough zinc in DuraFerm. It's not awful but I would expect deficiencies. https://biozymebackoffice.com/public/pdfs/pds/1375


That's actually great news for me! I wanted to try those 4 in 1 boluses out. Now I don't have to worry about too much selenium or zinc.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

@NigerianDwarfOwner707 @happybleats @toth boer goats

So do you think the Purina Goat Mineral is better than Manna Pro? I would like to get Sweetlix but the shipping is double the price. Here is the Purina vs Manna Pro.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CountyLineAcres said:


> That's actually great news for me! I wanted to try those 4 in 1 boluses out. Now I don't have to worry about too much selenium or zinc.


Lovely!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Champion Fence Jumpers said:


> @NigerianDwarfOwner707 @happybleats @toth boer goats
> 
> So do you think the Purina Goat Mineral is better than Manna Pro? I would like to get Sweetlix but the shipping is double the price. Here is the Purina vs Manna Pro.
> 
> ...


It depends on YOUR needs. Are there any deficiencies you have experienced with your herd?

If you have copper problems than Purina Goat Mineral could be good for you.

If you have selenium problems, Purina Goat Mineral could be good for you.

If you have zinc problems, Purina Goat Mineral is a terrible idea.

Your goats may consume less or more of Purina Goat Mineral due to the high salt content - depending on their needs, they may want more salt and get a higher mineral intake, which they need to do when the percentage is so high (they need more minerals because the salt is taking up most of the space). OR, they may not need much salt, so they might only eat the mineral a little bit, to fulfill their salt needs - in which case, even if the guaranteed analysis had 10x the amount of minerals of MannaPro, it wouldn't matter, as they simply would only be getting enough salt, not enough minerals. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> It depends on YOUR needs. Are there any deficiencies you have experienced with your herd?
> 
> If you have copper problems than Purina Goat Mineral could be good for you.
> 
> ...


Yeah that makes sense. I have had issues with copper. They are recovering but one hasn't grown back her nose hair like the others. Is that a sign of a zinc deficiency? Sorry I'm asking so many questions. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

I got this today! It was at my local feed store! Pretty excited about it. So far they seem to like it. :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweetlix meat maker is a really good mineral. My goats love them.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Sweetlix meat maker is a really good mineral. My goats love them.


Yeah, a lot of people have recommended it. I was surprised it was at my local feed store!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very lucky.


----------

